# SOLVED][emerge] Econf failed  x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46

## thor3121

Hola a todos.

Como dice en el titulo tengo un problema al hacer emerge al paquete x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46. El problema viene apareciendo después de desinstalar los drivers de nouveau y querer volverlos a instalar.

 Haciendo pruebas por otro fallo, hice un:

```
emerge depclean
```

y al terminar este e intentar emerger los drivers de nouveau, primero intenta instalar libdrm

he intentado con un  revdep-rebuild y no soluciono nada, he intentado a instalar una versión inferior, y otra posterior pero el fallo es el mismo

 i da el siguiente fallo:

```
Messages for package x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 3543:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

 *        environment, line 4291:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

 *        environment, line  694:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/libdrm-2.4.46' '--enable-shared' '--disable-static' '--enable-udev' '--disable-exynos-experimental-api' '--disable-freedreno-experimental-api' '--disable-intel' '--enable-nouveau' '--disable-omap-experimental-api' '--disable-radeon' '--disable-vmwgfx' '--disable-libkms'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  521:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work/libdrm-2.4.46_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work/libdrm-2.4.46'
```

Os cuelgo el log.

```
^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mPackage:    x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mMaintainer: x11@gentoo.org

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mUSE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_nouveau

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libdrm-2.4.46.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work/libdrm-2.4.46 ...

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying libdrm-2.4.28-solaris.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Running elibtoolize in: libdrm-2.4.46/build-aux/

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   Applying as-needed/2.4.2 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work/libdrm-2.4.46 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work/libdrm-2.4.46_build"

 * econf: updating libdrm-2.4.46/build-aux/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating libdrm-2.4.46/build-aux/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work/libdrm-2.4.46/configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/shar$

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work/libdrm-2.4.46_build':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work/libdrm-2.4.46_build/config.log

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   econf failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m        environment, line 3543:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m        environment, line 4291:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m        environment, line  694:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/libdrm-2.4.46' '--enable-shared' '--disable-static' '--enable-udev' '$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   phase-helpers.sh, line  521:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                        die "econf failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46::gentoo'`,

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46::gentoo'`.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work/libdrm-2.4.46_build'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work/libdrm-2.4.46'

```

graciasLast edited by thor3121 on Wed Oct 16, 2013 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *thor3121 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> checking whether the C compiler works... no
> 
> configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46/work/libdrm-2.4.46_build':
> ...

 

Parece que tu compilador no funciona. ¿Qué dice 

```
gcc-config -l
```

?

----------

## thor3121

hola, gracias por el aporte quilosaq,

jejecute 

```
 gcc config -l
```

i me dio esto:

 *Quote:*   

> gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 

busque el fallo por internet i encontre esta pagina:

[url]gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid![/url].

como dice aqui, he ejecutado

```
gcc-config -f 1
```

i todo solucionado.

gracias

----------

